# career direction opinions



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

have been roofing for 15 years. need some advice. i want to stay in the industry but this recession has me thinking. more than likely i will go back to college next year to get a degree to compliment my roofing experience. i was thinking about building and services management. any opinions or suggestions??


----------

